# Haitian hair advice



## gymfreak336 (Nov 13, 2005)

my boyfriend is Haitian and dominican. His mother was sick last week and since he was out of town on an audition, I offered to stay at their place so I could watch her and make sure his little brothers get off to school on time.Well while I was their she kept telling me about how my diet was killing my hair. She kept saying how I have such a nice grade of hair but if I keep up my bad eating habits, I would ruin it. She told me that I needed to be eating whitefish every other day or atleast 3x a week, and that I needed more beans and rice. She gave me lots of recipes and a big bottle of black castor oil. She said the reason why haitians have nice hair (for the most part) is their diet. Her hair is about 3 inches past her bra strap.  How can I argue with that.


----------



## CarLiTa (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm Haitian and YES we eat a whole lot of rice and beans! it gets really annoying sometimes. And we eat a lot of fish. there are some months when we do eat lots of fish and I have to say, I do get growth spurts during those times. We eat a lot of chicken to, lean chicken, not fried.

well many Haitians do have nice hair, but still, there's the heat factor. If u're using heat, like I did, things go bad for you.
The first two years after I relaxed my hair was healthy and long because I never ever used heat. I would airdry my rollersets, and did deep conditioning treatments with avocado, or aloe, or castor oil. It was very simple, but all that stuff worked. And it also helped that we only had organic food, u know, with living in Haiti and all. It's when I came to live here that my hair deteriorated, sadly  

dont sleep on the castor oil. it's good... the only thing is, THE SMELL! it's bad... and that's why I dont use it as often as I'd like to. Maybe I should, lol.


----------



## sweetcakes14 (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm also Haitian and you definitely won't go to another Haitian's home and not find a bottle of the stinky luile mascreti.  Years ago when I use to get my hair done in Brooklyn, the women used to put it on my scalp and aside from the smell, I had no issues from it. I don't think it contributed to any major growth, but many women swear by it, they use it to grease their scalps, they do hot oil treatments with it.  

And yes, Haitians consume a diet that is very rich in proteins (meats, fish, chicken) along with their rice and beans.  When I think about it, the foods are pretty healthy without a lot of frying and tons of grease.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Nov 13, 2005)

Another haitian checking in here to say that I recently went back to using the l'huile for my micro braid challange.  I took my hair out last night and it was so thick!!!!!!! especially at the root.  As for length, i am not sure, but i felt like i was teleported to the old days when my mother herself was afraid of my hair.


----------



## Angelicus (Nov 13, 2005)

I have traveled to the Carribean a lot and rice, beans, and fish (or chicken) are always on my menu. Rice contains a ton of B vitamins, Beans contain nitrogen, beaucoup amino acids, and vitamins. Whitefish, talapia, and other kinds of lean fish contain good omega-3 and omega-6 acids, not to mention proteins that break down into amino acids, strengthing your hair's health.  I eat rice and beans with almost every meal now and my hair has done nothing but thrive.

Bon chance dames!


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 13, 2005)

ladies

what's is luile mascreti? And how exactly do you use it? Can it be purchased online anywhere?
thanks in advance ladies


----------



## lexi08 (Nov 13, 2005)

tishee said:
			
		

> ladies
> 
> what's is luile mascreti? And how exactly do you use it? Can it be purchased online anywhere?
> thanks in advance ladies



I would like to know also. and what is the best way to use it.


----------



## CurleeDST (Nov 13, 2005)

Interesting.  Dominicans have beautiful hair as well I wonder if they subscribe to the same thing as the Haitians since they share an island.


----------



## bunny101 (Nov 13, 2005)

Gmyfreak336,



			
				gymfreak336 said:
			
		

> She told me that I needed to be eating whitefish every other day or atleast 3x a week, and that I needed more beans and rice. She gave me lots of recipes and a big bottle of black castor oil. She said the reason why haitians have nice hair (for the most part) is their diet. Her hair is about 3 inches past her bra strap. How can I argue with that.


 
What specific kind of whitefish did she ask you to eat? Also, what specific type of beans and specific type of rice? There are so many types of these foods, I would not know where to start. Thanks


----------



## CarLiTa (Nov 13, 2005)

l'huile mascriti is palm nut oil, unrefined

there's this other oil that we call l'huile mascriti also... but that's black castor oil. and it really stinks...

I dont even know the names of the beans in English   actually i hardly know any name of veggies in english and i've been living here for 5 years. Lemme go to google translator to find the names...

 anyway, lots of green legumes. We do this thing called "Legumes" and it's different types of leafy vegetables, with meat, with olive oil, carrots, etc. It ends up looking like a thick stew of meat and veggies.

we also cook this meal called "bouillon" and it's almost the same but the meat is beef, and its like a soup with a lot of things in it, lol. Tastes great. what's in it? beef, leafy veggies, this thing called "boy" (it actually is flour and seasoning, rolled up into 3" long rolls) and that's in there too and other kinds of vegetables that grow under the soil... wow my english is poor, i cant even remember the names in French either to translate them. 

For rice, either white rice and bean sauce. Sorry, dont' know the names of the beans either. We just either call them: red beans, white beans, black beans, and "pois France" for the green beans    etc. We also have "du ris jonjon" which is Mushroom rice, they put the mushroom in water and use that black water that comes from it to make the rice...

I think everyone in the Caribbean cooks the same types of food. My Hispanic friends eat rice and beans almost everyday too, but we have more meat in our diet and probably more veggies as well. We also eat a lot of fish. Not the nasty tasting fish they sell at the grocery stores, but the ones that u take the scales off yourself and cook it.

i dont know if i've been much help b/c i dont know the English names, but perhaps some other Haitian lady can enlighten u some more...


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks CarLiTa!  

Please correct me if I am wrong but the l'huile mascriti =black castor oil? Would this be the same kind that is sold at www.sams24-7.com
thanks in advance,
CarLita


----------



## CurleeDST (Nov 13, 2005)

It sounds like from what the original poster said overall eat healthy, cut out junk food and you should notice healthy hair growth.

I know people who have severe cases of acute asthma and they were on meds all of their lives, their hair texture has changed over the years due to the medication (more frizzy, less shiny, etc.) so what you put into your body definitely will show on the outer in your skin, nails, hair and eyes.



			
				CarLiTa said:
			
		

> l'huile mascriti is palm nut oil, unrefined
> 
> there's this other oil that we call l'huile mascriti also... but that's black castor oil. and it really stinks...
> 
> ...


----------



## toinette (Nov 13, 2005)

CarLiTa said:
			
		

> l'huile mascriti is palm nut oil, unrefined
> 
> there's this other oil that we call l'huile mascriti also... but that's black castor oil. and it really stinks...
> 
> ...



ah, you are making me so damn hungry right now. i havent had legume or bouillon in years!!!! i love "boy." when i was younger my mom used to cook "boy avec sos pwa"  so good!!! but my fave thing that i havent had in forever is "soupe joumou" *sigh* with some good haitian bread. am i wrong for saying thats what i miss the most about living with my dad in Haiti is that they would cook soup almost every sunday  i also love me some "mais moule." But i hate "sos pwa France" though; all that green sauce freaks me out.


----------



## nurseN98 (Nov 13, 2005)

toinette said:
			
		

> But i hate "sos pwa France" though; all that green sauce freaks me out.



I thought I was the only one....lol....can't stand that one or the white bean sauce pois either.

But I agree on the diet, when I moved out, my hair health went downhill very fast. I was trying to experiment and cook all these different types of food. I still do try different recipes everynow and then but I've definitely gone back to the Haitian way of eating.


----------



## Sassygoddess (Nov 13, 2005)

Ummm! i'm hungry too.

So what are you saying? should we start a Fish and bean challenge?


----------



## Isis448 (Nov 13, 2005)

I would love to try some new recipes. I find that I ate lots of beans and rice last year and I got tired of the eating the same thing over and over again. Maybe we should post some of the tasty Haitian recipes in the off topic section! Or could someone please recommend a good Haitian cookbook?


----------



## napgurl (Nov 14, 2005)

Alright now!  I just started my low carb diet and ya'll got me craving rice and beans. My college roommate was from Haiti and she use to cook up some serious rice and beans etc.  

I went to Punta Cana Dominican Republic and they killed me with the fruit.  Every morning it was papayas pineapples and natural everything.  But the women had banging hair and skin.  

After I loose these couple of pounds I'm going to search from these Haitian soup recipies.  

Thanks for sharing ladies for breaking down how natural food really does make a difference.


----------



## karezone (Nov 14, 2005)

Sassygoddess said:
			
		

> Ummm! i'm hungry too.
> 
> So what are you saying? should we start a Fish and bean challenge?


 
I love a challenge .  I like beans and rice.  But I can not stand fish.  That is one challenge that I will not be on.


----------



## TJD3 (Nov 14, 2005)

nurseN98 said:
			
		

> I thought I was the only one....lol....can't stand that one or the white bean sauce pois either.
> 
> But I agree on the diet, when I moved out, my hair health went downhill very fast. I was trying to experiment and cook all these different types of food. I still do try different recipes everynow and then but I've definitely gone back to the Haitian way of eating.


 
Ya'll are nutty!  Pwa france, and those white beans are the bomb!  I love me some sauce pwa.


----------



## JazzyFLPeach (Nov 14, 2005)

Good thread!

My best friend is Haitian and her hair is gorgeous! However, I happen to know that it has nothing to do with her diet.  I love her to pieces, but she eats more junk than I do. She doesn't eat nearly as much fish as I do and rice and beans...she eats sparingly. I think it's really her genetics as she is a beast with her hair.

My significant other is Haitian and Puerto Rican and I always have to ask him what he's doing to his hair because it grows like a brushfire in the California hills.  I know it's not his diet though.  He refuses to eat fish period. For him it's genetics as well...from both sides.

All the information here is very interesting though. Very interesting. You ladies keep me on my toes.


----------



## Keen (Nov 14, 2005)

TJD3 said:
			
		

> Ya'll are nutty!  Pwa france, and those white beans are the bomb!  I love me some sauce pwa.



Me too! Does lambi grow hair too? I can tear up some lambi and rice.

My American friends LOVE tassot for some reason.


----------



## rai (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey Ya'll, I'm not Haitian, but I am West Indian (my mom is from Trinidad and my father is from Grenada). Anyways, like it was said I think most West Indians eat similar foods (although we may call it something different from island to island). Carribbean people eat alot of carbs, meat and vegetables. In my house, we used to have Fish on fridays, soups on Saturdays, big meals on Sundays.

In terms of beans, the ones we use  for our rice and peas are:
Red kidney beans or pigeon peas
We make the rice and beans with coconut milk in it.
Lima beans are used in stews.

Soups can be anything: split peas, pumpkin, callolou, etc. We normally add meat in it (smoked turkey or pork, and beef)

Fish: Herring, snapper, jacks, king fish, cod fish (saltfish)  are the ones that I normally eat

Salads, plantains, and vegetables are eaten alot... 



However, I think the most important thing is to have a well rounded diet, get protein, and exercise. The food is great, but those carbs and the portion sizes can add inches to the belly if your not active.


----------



## rai (Nov 14, 2005)

JazzyFLPeach said:
			
		

> Good thread!
> 
> My best friend is Haitian and her hair is gorgeous! However, I happen to know that it has nothing to do with her diet.  I love her to pieces, but she eats more junk than I do. She doesn't eat nearly as much fish as I do and rice and beans...she eats sparingly. I think it's really her genetics as she is a beast with her hair.
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah, it probably is the genes. Damn them!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm definitely going back to eating a more wholesome way! I noticed looking at photos when I was younger how shiney and long my hair was. I remembered eating nothing but rice and peas, stew chicken, and plenty of fish (snapper, tilapia, lobsters)...I'm getting hungry as I type ! I will make a concious effort to eat the way I did growing up in JA, I know this will help with hair growth and beautiful skin! I can't wait! I will be looking out for some Huille Masketti too!


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Nov 14, 2005)

Ladies, I looked for a rice & peas/beans recipe in the "Recipe" sticky & couldn't find one, last night. 
Can you please add you favorite Carribean dish recipes so that we can try them out? I am especially looking for fish & rice & beans recipes. Thanks


----------



## Candygirl (Nov 14, 2005)

All the ladies inquiring about Haitian recipes or any carribbean recipes need to go to www.islandflave.com They have some bomb recipes there you all will enjoy and alot of the recipes some of the ladies have talked about in the posts atre there as well. Enjoy!!


----------



## BrEE (Nov 14, 2005)

Candygirl said:
			
		

> All the ladies inquiring about Haitian recipes or any carribbean recipes need to go to www.islandflave.com They have some bomb recipes there you all will enjoy and alot of the recipes some of the ladies have talked about in the posts atre there as well. Enjoy!!




THANKKKK YOUUU soo much for that site. oh, how i love lambi and bouillon


----------



## Healthb4Length (Nov 14, 2005)

Candygirl said:
			
		

> All the ladies inquiring about Haitian recipes or any carribbean recipes need to go to www.islandflave.com They have some bomb recipes there you all will enjoy and alot of the recipes some of the ladies have talked about in the posts atre there as well. Enjoy!!


 
Your the best Candygirl! I'm going make me some rice and peas and stew chicken this weekend!


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Nov 14, 2005)

OT: anyone know a good recipe to Stewed Tuna.   I had it at the Atlantis Resort last year and you guys just reminded me that i wanted to try to make it....it was sooo good.  i can't remember all that was in it... tuna, potatoes, onions.....???


----------



## CarLiTa (Nov 14, 2005)

my mom has recipe books but they're in French. Translating and type it might take a while.  

i dont think DIET only has to do with many Haitians having nice hair. What about the ones who don't, eh?  the thing is, in Haiti, we got LOTS of protein, but not necessarily a GREAT VARIETY of vitamins, because some of the fruits are limited, except for plantains, organes, mangoes, for the most part. But yeah, in Haiti, everything is organic, like there's no such thing as milk in the grocery stores  u get your milk delivered fresh from the cow  and then you boil it. that's what we did to preserve our milk during the hurricane over here  And we drink a LOT of water, unless u wanna make orange juice or lemon juice from the fruits from the backyard, hehe. I loved it in Haiti. Here though, even though I still eat Haitian food, i seem to become more conscious of the calories, damn those calories and what they do   

i really would like to re-implement some l'huile mascriti in my hair care thingie, but i dont wanna parade around in school with that thing in my hair, ya know? My mom had made this concoction of grease, minoval, l'huile mascriti and black castor oil and i'd use it on my hair from time to time and i'd use this other concotion she made (without the grease) on my hair for pre-poo treatments. I did that often and my mom would say how nappy my roots were getting... turns out, it was increased growth. I'd leave it overnight by the way. I may start doing that again.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 14, 2005)

L'huile masqueti/masketi is not the same as castor oil, it's from the palm nut the full name is l'huile palme masqueti. You'll have to go to a Haitian biz where they sell it. you can try online @ michline de paris but they dont have oil there just other products Haitians use. 
http://www.michelinedeparis.com/Supply/Hair Care/index.html
hth


----------



## missvi (Nov 14, 2005)

All Caribbean people eat the same. We may just cook differently or call it by a different name
We eat lots for beans
red beans, pigeon peas...........
and we cook it with white rice.
I love pea soup with pig tail (lots of beans)
pork
beef
chicken
fresh fish  (we get it the same day it comes out the ocean) yellow tail, red snapper, old wife............
ground foods
 sweet potatoes, yams ..................
We eat lots of fruits and vegetables.
We are healthy people


----------



## Lovelylocs (Nov 14, 2005)

No offense to anyone, but I'm not buying it. Any healthy diet will do. You don't have to consume lots of rice and beans. I don't believe that all hatians have nice hair. When I lived in Sto domingo, there were tons of Haitians and I don't remember being impressed with any of their hair. I believe that Haitians who have nice hair have it because they know how to take care of their hair type. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## DragonPearl (Nov 14, 2005)

Lucia said:
			
		

> L'huile masqueti/masketi is not the same as castor oil, it's from the palm nut the full name is l'huile palme masqueti.


Lucia, are you sure? L'huile palme masqueti/masketi is a creolization of l'huile de Palma Christi, which IS Castor oil. 

http://www.healthtouch.com/bin/EContent_HT/altCareMedShowLfts.asp?fname=00398&title=Oil+of+Palma+Christi%2C+See+%7CCASTOR+OIL+%7C+&cid=HTALT
CASTOR OIL

What is it? Castor Oil is an herbal medicine used to treat constipation (hard time passing a bowel movement) and to cause vomiting (throwing up). 

*Other names for Castor Oil* include: *Oil of Palma Christi*, Ricinus Oil, and Castor Bean Oil.

and in French: ​http://www.huile.com/p.ficheKarapate.fr.php
*Botanique*

*Huile de Ricin (Ricinus Communis) :* Autres noms : *Huile de castor* – *Huile de palma-christi,* Huile de carapal ou carapate.​


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 14, 2005)

CarLiTa said:
			
		

> l'huile mascriti is palm nut oil, unrefined
> 
> there's this other oil that we call l'huile mascriti also... but that's black castor oil. and it really stinks...
> 
> ...



Do the rice and beans make you fat?  I eat healthy, and I eat a lot of fish, but I don't eat too many carbs.  Let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 14, 2005)

Jessy55 said:
			
		

> Lucia, are you sure? L'huile palme masqueti/masketi is a creolization of l'huile de Palma Christi, which IS Castor oil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know for sure because I've checked out l'huile de rincin )thinner, no smell) and it didn't have the texture thickness or smell of l'huile masqueti.


----------



## katie (Nov 14, 2005)

Lovelylocs said:
			
		

> No offense to anyone, but I'm not buying it. Any healthy diet will do. You don't have to consume lots of rice and beans. I don't believe that all hatians have nice hair. When I lived in Sto domingo, there were tons of Haitians and I don't remember being impressed with any of their hair. I believe that Haitians who have nice hair have it because they know how to take care of their hair type. Just my 2 cents...



I agree.
I've never met any Haitians but I know not all Caribbean people have healthy hair. Just like there are Americans with healthy hair and those with unhealthy hair, depends on how the individual can care for their hair.


----------



## rai (Nov 14, 2005)

katie said:
			
		

> I agree.
> I've never met any Haitians but I know not all Caribbean people have healthy hair. Just like there are Americans with healthy hair and those with unhealthy hair, depends on how the individual can care for their hair.


 

I do agree with this. I just wanted to talk about food!


----------



## Country gal (Nov 14, 2005)

I need to get some black castor oil. Is there any available in the DC area?


----------



## toinette (Nov 14, 2005)

TJD3 said:
			
		

> Ya'll are nutty!  Pwa france, and those white beans are the bomb!  I love me some sauce pwa.



i love me some sauce pwa, but i dont like sauce pwa france. throw that joint in some rice to make some du riz kole avec pwa, then it's on


----------



## Guapa1 (Nov 15, 2005)

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> Do the rice and beans make you fat? I eat healthy, and I eat a lot of fish, but I don't eat too many carbs. Let me know. Thanks!



There's a diet called the GI diet, google it. It promotes eating legumes, as they release energy slowly, keeping you full longer and if you watch your portions you will lose weight.

www.Jamaicans.com have recipes including rice and beans. 

I have to say, I was bought up on this food, and my hair has never been long, I think you need to know how to take care of your hair too.


----------



## divinefavor (Nov 15, 2005)

You can purchase the black castor oil from www.sams247.com .  HTH




			
				Country gal said:
			
		

> I need to get some black castor oil. Is there any available in the DC area?


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Nov 15, 2005)

Guapa1 said:
			
		

> There's a diet called the GI diet, google it. It promotes eating legumes, as they release energy slowly, keeping you full longer and if you watch your portions you will lose weight.
> 
> www.Jamaicans.com have recipes including rice and beans.
> 
> I have to say, I was bought up on this food, and my hair has never been long, I think you need to know how to take care of your hair too.



Same here, I was brought up on this stuff and I still eat this way EVERY DAY. My hair is not flowing down my back. I believe hair is 70% genetics and 30% personal care.


----------



## Candygirl (Nov 15, 2005)

On a nutritional note white rice has no nutritional value to it so you ladies might lwant to try basmati rice or brown basmati rice instead of white. This is the rice I use when cooking beans and rice.


----------



## MissYocairis (Nov 15, 2005)

Sassygoddess said:
			
		

> Ummm! i'm hungry too.
> 
> So what are you saying? should we start a Fish and bean challenge?



*I would be IN on that challenge.  Fish/beans/rice Challenge 2006.  *


----------



## Kimberly (Nov 15, 2005)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> *I would be IN on that challenge.  Fish/beans/rice Challenge 2006.  *



I would be, too...what would I need to do?  At least 3 times a week?


----------



## ekomba (Nov 15, 2005)

i would be too i looooove food i m go check out those www.islandflave.com recipes and learn how to make a correct beans and rice with coconut milk i m hungry


----------



## Lucia (Nov 15, 2005)

Yellow or brown rice in a reasonable portion size with beans will not make you fat. If you eat a mountain of it of course it will


----------



## CarLiTa (Nov 15, 2005)

my dad eats mountains of rice, probably why he has a belly hehe

yeah it's not all about diet. There are Haitians who don't know how to take care of their hair or others who just don't have the time to think about something like that when they are facing much bigger problems, but having a healthy hair regime in Haiti is just convenient. Where u gonna find the electricity to use your blowdrier?  u willing to go pay over $100 at a salon when u DEFINITELY will know someone who does hair? u gonna buy expensive hair products when u got the ingredients growing right in your yard? ha, yeah right... 

we had aloe, avocado, banana, and lots of other plants in our huge backyard. Every Saturday or Sunday, we'd wash our hair with either homemade soap *didn't smell too good* or regular store-bought shampoo. The women in my family did many pre-poo treatments with castor oil, avocado, aloe, etc, and then we'd put rollers on, and just keep them on for the whole day, sometimes sleep with the rollers on if they hair wasn't completely dry. We relaxed every 6 weeks, TERRIBLE, i know, but hair was very healthy and strong, and was very long... the minute i came in contact with all the heat, hair broke miserably


----------



## DragonPearl (Nov 15, 2005)

CarLiTa said:
			
		

> The women in my family did many pre-poo treatments with castor oil, avocado, aloe, etc,


Yes, I remember, many of my girlfriends would regularly do pre-poo treatments as you said with castor oil, or some other heavy oil, avocado, and don't forget EGGS, and moelle de boeuf (Beef marrow) !!  I never did though.  I was a tomboy and besides, I thought all these products were too gross to use on hair.  That's probably why I hardly had any hair back then.


----------



## CurleeDST (Nov 19, 2005)

For you ladies interested in hair products by a haitian her name is Fayola and she is located down in Miami, FL.  Her product line is called Ebene Naturals and it is located at www.ebenenaturals.com.  

I have used her products in the past about 4 years ago and they were excellent!  I realized very healthy hair growth when I wore single-strand twists and the lady who did my hair was very impressed with its condition.  They smell herby but she swears by it.

I still use her all virgin shea butter for my skin in the winter months.  She created it to help alleviate her son's eczema and it works!  My husband has very ashy feet in the winter time and he has tried everything.  Only her shea butter helped to keep his feet ashy-free in the winter time.

So now, every year he bugs me about ordering more of her products!  She has some new products out as well.  She is nice, courteous, prompt and her products are quality.

Check it out!


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 19, 2005)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> For you ladies interested in hair products by a haitian her name is Fayola and she is located down in Miami, FL. Her product line is called Ebene Naturals and it is located at www.ebenenaturals.com.
> 
> I have used her products in the past about 4 years ago and they were excellent! I realized very healthy hair growth when I wore single-strand twists and the lady who did my hair was very impressed with its condition. They smell herby but she swears by it.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the link CurleeDST! Off to check out the link(as if I need to spend any more money before the holidays   ).


----------



## offthechainliz (Nov 19, 2005)

CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> *I would be IN on that challenge.  Fish/beans/rice Challenge 2006.  *




I'm definitely in, considering I eat that all the tim n-e-way


----------



## DragonPearl (Nov 21, 2005)

Lucia said:
			
		

> I know for sure because I've checked out l'huile de rincin )thinner, no smell) and it didn't have the texture thickness or smell of l'huile masqueti.



We'll have to agree to disagree.  All the research I have done in my various books on herbs and on the internet show that *castor oil* and *huile de palma christi (aka huile masqueti in creole)* and *huile de ricin *are basically the same.  They come from the same plant and nut, the castor bean.  The genus name for the castor bean is "*ricinus*" which is where the name *huile de ricin* is from.  

As I understand it, huile de ricin is just a more refined version of huile de palma christi aka huile masqueti in creole.


----------



## Naijaqueen (Nov 22, 2005)

Jessy55 said:
			
		

> We'll have to agree to disagree.  All the research I have done in my various books on herbs and on the internet show that *castor oil* and *huile de palma christi (aka huile masqueti in creole)* and *huile de ricin *are basically the same.  They come from the same plant and nut, the castor bean.  The genus name for the castor bean is "*ricinus*" which is where the name *huile de ricin* is from.
> 
> As I understand it, huile de ricin is just a more refined version of huile de palma christi aka huile masqueti in creole.




but palm kernel nut isnt the castor bean plant. Then again I'm confused, my mom was smelling my jamaican blk castor oil and said it reminds her of that crappy smelly palm kernel stuff her grandmother used to use in Nigeria, that she hated. 
My l'huile mascreti and moelle boeuf comes in today, UPS tracking has it arriving any min, I'm excited!!!!!! 
I plan on clarifying with lemon, using keraphix/conditioner, deep conditioning with Sedal and a mix of the products.


----------



## DragonPearl (Nov 22, 2005)

Naijaqueen said:
			
		

> but palm kernel nut isnt the castor bean plant. Then again I'm confused, my mom was smelling my jamaican blk castor oil and said it reminds her of that crappy smelly palm kernel stuff her grandmother used to use in Nigeria, that she hated.



Palm Kernel nut is not the nut/bean used for oil of palma christi aka huile masketi (in creole). I don't know about the Jamaican black castor oil, but I don't think it's made from palm kernel nut either, though it might smell like it. Here is a site that sells Jamaican Castor oil at $7 for 4 oz and they say it's the oil of palma christi too. http://www.blackherbals.com/castor_oil.htm


----------



## Naijaqueen (Nov 22, 2005)

Jessy55 said:
			
		

> Palm Kernel nut is not the nut/bean used for oil of palma christi aka huile masketi (in creole). I don't know about the Jamaican black castor oil, but I don't think it's made from palm kernel nut either, though it might smell like it. Here is a site that sells Jamaican Castor oil at $7 for 4 oz and they say it's the oil of palma christi too. http://www.blackherbals.com/castor_oil.htm




I know I think we all got confused. I'll be curious to know as I've black castor oil which I use and my l'huile mascreti comes in today


----------



## Naijaqueen (Nov 23, 2005)

my "l'huile de mascreti" came today but this one says l'huile de karapat on it, I know karapat is same thing as ricin, and the pic of a karapat plant is http://www.codina.net/huile_ricin_vierge.shtml
Its definitely not as thick and heavy like my jamaican blk castor oil.

I also got my moelle de boeuf


----------



## ekomba (Nov 23, 2005)

Naijaqueen said:
			
		

> my "l'huile de mascreti" came today but this one says l'huile de karapat on it, I know karapat is same thing as ricin, and the pic of a karapat plant is http://www.codina.net/huile_ricin_vierge.shtml
> Its definitely not as thick and heavy like my jamaican blk castor oil.
> 
> I also got my moelle de boeuf




no huile de carapate smells the same but they use masketi or castor oil in the huile de carapate thats why it has that smell my friend in martinique (french islands) use it all the time i was also confused as the haitian lady that made my masketi when i ask her if she sells castor oil she gave me a botle writen on it lwuil masketi something like this and i know for a fact that the white clear castor oil that they sell in the stores for constipation or even huile de ricin are refined, they are not the product and masketi is a base of castor oil that they added mad stuff in it while cooking it depends on houses but in haiti anybody make it at home and add plenty of stuffs in it. the lady who sold me had made hers and one of my best friends that is haitian her grandmother makes it and she said it was castor oil so now i m really confused i m just gonna call it masketi  causes i m not good with all these kinda nuts or trees anyway hahhahahah just sell it to me if it can grow hair hey i take it palm kernet oil, karapat castor i take all


----------



## Naijaqueen (Nov 23, 2005)

ekomba said:
			
		

> no huile de carapate smells the same but they use masketi or castor oil in the huile de carapate thats why it has that smell my friend in martinique (french islands) use it all the time i was also confused as the haitian lady that made my masketi when i ask her if she sells castor oil she gave me a botle writen on it lwuil masketi something like this and i know for a fact that the white clear castor oil that they sell in the stores for constipation or even huile de ricin are refined, they are not the product and masketi is a base of castor oil that they added mad stuff in it while cooking it depends on houses but in haiti anybody make it at home and add plenty of stuffs in it. the lady who sold me had made hers and one of my best friends that is haitian her grandmother makes it and she said it was castor oil so now i m really confused i m just gonna call it masketi  causes i m not good with all these kinda nuts or trees anyway hahhahahah just sell it to me if it can grow hair hey i take it palm kernet oil, karapat castor i take all




I think palm kernel oil was added to the jamaican blk castor oil sold by sams247, my mom smelled it again and even my other aunt confirmed it, there's added palm kernel oil


----------



## ekomba (Nov 23, 2005)

Naijaqueen said:
			
		

> I think palm kernel oil was added to the jamaican blk castor oil sold by sams247, my mom smelled it again and even my other aunt confirmed it, there's added palm kernel oil



ah ok cool but then i dont understand what is the difference between palm kernel oil and the brown castor oil because my masketi dont say huile de carapate but she call it castor oil and its heavy brown smells nutty i m so confused i dont know what palm kernel oil is , castor oil and what jamaican black castor oil maybe i d have to order the jamaican black castor oil to see if it looks like my masketi but my friend who used huile de carapat says that is masketi too so now i m really really confused and dont know what is what but the lady who made the masketi says its castor oil so i m just gonna stick with the product that that lady sells me cause it works for me but i m curious to try yours so u say the masketi u received is not the same as the jamaican black castor do they smell the same maybe i think they just have stuff in common added like that palm kernel oil u talking about but i know carapate some are made with masketi/castor oil that s why they smell the same nutty flavor


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 23, 2005)

Well. I have both the L'huile Mascreti and the Jamaican Black Castor Oil from Sam's The LM that I got from a lady in Ohio who is Haitian and brings hers from Haiti, says that this LM is Palm Kernel oil and it is more redtoned dark in color than the black castor oil, but it does not have any castor oil smell, but it has the same thickness and consistency without the sticky feel of castor oil. I am so confused...but I am like Ekomba, as long as it does what I bought it for, it is all good. Now if someone can come up with a better, more raw, palm kernel or black castor oil. You can call me pm anytime. smileBonjour


----------



## Naijaqueen (Nov 24, 2005)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> Well. I have both the L'huile Mascreti and the Jamaican Black Castor Oil from Sam's The LM that I got from a lady in Ohio who is Haitian and brings hers from Haiti, says that this LM is Palm Kernel oil and it is more redtoned dark in color than the black castor oil, but it does not have any castor oil smell, but it has the same thickness and consistency without the sticky feel of castor oil. I am so confused...but I am like Ekomba, as long as it does what I bought it for, it is all good. Now if someone can come up with a better, more raw, palm kernel or black castor oil. You can call me pm anytime. smileBonjour




Yup I've the same exact thing, my l'huile de macreti aka l'huile de karapat is thick and reddish dark, but no smell. I'm going to have relatives bring back raw palm kernel oil when they go to Nigeria in Dec. At least that one I'll know for sure.


----------



## ekomba (Nov 24, 2005)

Mahalialee4, naijaqueen is your maskety smells nutty mine does u said yours does not smell and mind look thick in consistency and brownish there s no ingredient list on the bottle she used an haitian rum bottle and just on the paper wrote lhwuil masketi i think but it smells like nuts


----------



## Naijaqueen (Nov 24, 2005)

ekomba said:
			
		

> Mahalialee4, naijaqueen is your maskety smells nutty mine does u said yours does not smell and mind look thick in consistency and brownish there s no ingredient list on the bottle she used an haitian rum bottle and just on the paper wrote lhwuil masketi i think but it smells like nuts



mine is like Mahalia, it doesnt smell. The nutty smell is palm nut kernel oil added i believe


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 24, 2005)

Re: the smell.  It smells if anything, smoky but not the kind of smell that Jamaican Black Castor oil has. I cannot pick up the scent of castor oil but you know I think the smell of it would depend a lot on what the cooks have added to it  because I have heard that different people have different recipes for making the oils. bonjour


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 3, 2005)

Eureka!  I think this is the reason why I got the amount of growth that usually I get in a month in only 2.5 weeks with my braids.  I used my Jamaican Black Castor oil (from Sams247) to stop the itchies when I got the braids.  As you can see in my siggy, I had no idea why my hair was growing out this fast.


----------



## gn1g (Nov 14, 2006)

great thread.


----------



## PapillionRouge (Oct 15, 2008)

Lucia said:


> L'huile masqueti/masketi is not the same as castor oil, it's from the palm nut the full name is l'huile palme masqueti. You'll have to go to a Haitian biz where they sell it. you can try online @ michline de paris but they dont have oil there just other products Haitians use.
> http://www.michelinedeparis.com/Supply/Hair Care/index.html
> hth




Lucia I think ur very wrong.

I think L'huile Masqueti and Jamaican black or Pure Castor Oil is the exact same thing...


----------



## Stepiphanie (Oct 25, 2008)

I bought some Jamaican Black Castor Oil today, b4 seeing this thread.As I was applying it to my hair and thought hmm..this smells very familiar..then it hit me a few secs later..l'huile maskreti!! yup..could never forget that smell.


----------



## Netta1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Your diet can most certainly effect your hair amongst other things, I eat lots of fish and beans.

 I don't chicken, beef, pork, or turkey anymore.


----------



## lp318lp (Jan 18, 2009)

OMGoodness!! Where has this delicious thread been hiding?! LOL!!

I tell you what, reading about all these wonderful foods, and the l'huile mascreti, has made me miss my home, my mom and dad, and all my family. I'm Haitian too, but unfortunately, hair growth has ALWAYS been a problem for me. I have fine hair, unlike my sister and mom. I always experimented, and BC'ed too often to remember...

It's SO funny that I stumbled upon this thread because two days ago, I called my mom asking her for some l'huile for my hair... then I find THIS!!! 

Now, I will have:

Kemi Oil
EVVO
Warm Spirit's Anahita's Hair Oil
L'Huile Mascreti

...to choose from! Oh, the options!   

I LOVE THIS FORUM!!!

me~


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 18, 2009)

CurleeDST said:


> Interesting. Dominicans have beautiful hair as well I wonder if they subscribe to the same thing as the Haitians since they share an island.


 
Their diet is almost identical, with a few recipe/spice variations:   both extremely high in protein.    Shooooo, had rice and beans yesterday and the day before.    My maternal grandmother was a Haitian-Dominican, she lived in our house practically my entire childhood, and other than a few things, her Haitian foods were not that different from her Dominican dishes.  

The average Haitian woman, _at least the ones i grew up with_, most had  thick, healthy, flowy hair.  To add to what the woman shared with you, GymFreak, Haitian women swear by their *weekly* rollersets...which, IMO, has a _*lot*_ to do with growth retention (I grew up in the salons, so I've seen this firsthand).  They also swear by their scarves at night, which, IMO, has a lot to do with protecting...and further adds to retention.


----------



## Casarela (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi, 

Diets really affect the outcome in your hair health wise wether youre eating haitian , american or whatever the food . Ive been on that haitian rice for ever my mom will cook it 3 to 4 times a week but in different ways and if she doesn't she will feel sick because she needs her dayum du riz coller ak pois. I do believe that haitian meals are usually high in proteins and goood. Bouche mwen ap fe d'lo tellement mgran gou!!! TONNERE!


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 18, 2009)

Casarela said:


> Hi,
> 
> Diets really affect the outcome in your hair health wise wether youre eating haitian , american or whatever the food . Ive been on that haitian rice for ever my mom will cook it 3 to 4 times a week but in different ways and if she doesn't she will feel sick because she needs her dayum du riz coller ak pois. I do believe that haitian meals are usually high in proteins and goood. *Bouche mwen ap fe d'lo tellement mgran gou!!! TONNERE!*



LOL too funny. It is the diet. They live by Sauce pois. I cannot stand the stuff. Since I was a kid they have been on an endless quest to shove it down my throat. I'm in my 30's now and my parents are still trying. You think they would have learned. 

Hey anyone ever had Moelle de beouf used on their hair? The real one, it was a tan color.


----------



## Casarela (Jan 18, 2009)

I hate sauce pois too!!!! and akasen even more!!! yuck!!! Yeah moelle de boeuf they sell it next to my house it like a tan pomade w/o a smell. My mother used it on my hair when I was younger. They still sell that damn thing!!!!!!



Longdayinthepark said:


> LOL too funny. It is the diet. They live by Sauce pois. I cannot stand the stuff. Since I was a kid they have been on an endless quest to shove it down my throat. I'm in my 30's now and my parents are still trying. You think they would have learned.
> 
> Hey anyone ever had Moelle de beouf used on their hair? The real one, it was a tan color.


----------



## Lucie (Jun 4, 2009)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAMATO (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow that is a very old thread... Thanks for bumping it anyway.

I eat a lot of rice, beans and fish as well... My favorite meal is Legume with plenty of vegetables, beef, pork and crabs...Yummy   This afternoon I am gonna be having rice and beans (of course) and pork in a gumbo sauce with green peas, red bell pepper ,  carrots and other vegetables ...Miam


----------



## nurseN98 (Jun 4, 2009)

Haha! I remember this thread....funny thing is, ever since i got pregnant and even after I had my daughter, now I love sos pwa france...lol. I eat any sos pwa but the white beans one still...




nurseN98 said:


> I thought I was the only one....lol....can't stand that one or the white bean sauce pois either.
> 
> But I agree on the diet, when I moved out, my hair health went downhill very fast. I was trying to experiment and cook all these different types of food. I still do try different recipes everynow and then but I've definitely gone back to the Haitian way of eating.


----------



## Lucie (Jun 4, 2009)

Ladies I know the smell sucks, but I did a rollerset last night under my soft bonnet and applied palma de Christi (L'huile Maskriti) to each pincurl and this morning I cannot keep my hands out of my hair!!!! I've only been using it for about a week and I already feel like my hair is so much healthier. I already told my dad to stock up on it when he goes to Haiti in July. When I use it at night, my hair doesn't stink in the morning. 

I also use it on my face and feet at night and in the morning my skin is amazing!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 4, 2009)

Ahhhh man! My Haitian Sisters!!!!!!! Where have ya beeeeen?? SAK AP FETE? What a great thread! Dang, I wish I weren't at work so that I could take my time to read through it all. 

Yeah, I've got to go harass my grandmother for some of that L'uhile. And I feel the need to cook a Haitian meal tonight!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 4, 2009)

CurleeDST said:


> Interesting.  Dominicans have beautiful hair as well I wonder if they subscribe to the same thing as the Haitians since they share an island.



First of all this thread is making me hungry!! 

I am Dominican and yes we do eat alot of seafood, rice & beans on the island, too. I haven't lived in DR in a while so I can't chime in on the castor oil in the hair, but we do use alot of coconut oil. I've never tried Haitian castor oil and I'm curious about it now.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 4, 2009)

How is the Haitian castor oil different from the Jamaican castor oil?


----------



## ccd (Jun 4, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> How is the Haitian castor oil different from the Jamaican castor oil?




I'm not sure it is all that different.....  might be less processed but I believe it is the same thing..... just on a different island  

I must say that while diet is important, the care of your hair is also most important....Like anything, if you abuse it, it will be destroyed one way or the other.  I have 2 people in my life that always ask me , what I do to my hair.....I tell them, "nothing"...but deep condition and rollerset....

None of those fancy stlyes with gel and curling irons........

One such person, is a hairdresser in ATL.....gets alot of business, but its for tracks, braids and the hair styles...that last for days....nothing against that but I think those things, processes, damage the hair.

If you are holding a style with gels and hairspray ( I don't use this either)  then you go to wash it......you are gonna get tangles galore IMHO


----------



## Bluetopia (Jun 4, 2009)

CarLiTa said:


> l'huile mascriti is palm nut oil, unrefined
> 
> there's this other oil that we call l'huile mascriti also... but that's black castor oil. and it really stinks...
> 
> ...


 
Reading this made me hungry!!!  (and nostalgic)

I'm Haitian and Cuban and can honestly say that I've noticed that Haitians and Dominicans alike tend to have really thick and/or long healthy hair. The maintenance can be lacking sometimes (can think of a couple folks growing up who could have benefited from LHCF) but Haitian hair has always been synonymous with healthy hair for me.

Never made the correlation that a diet high in protein, tons of fish, veggies and rice and beans had anything to do with it. 

Def food for thought  (pun intended lol)

Gonna read the rest of the thread and see what other goodies I can learn. 

I wonder if there are any good Haitian restaurants in the DMV area cause reading this on an empty stomach is making me ravenous. lol


----------



## Bluetopia (Jun 4, 2009)

LadyEsquire said:


> Their diet is almost identical, with a few recipe/spice variations: both extremely high in protein.  Shooooo, had rice and beans yesterday and the day before.  My maternal grandmother was a Haitian-Dominican, she lived in our house practically my entire childhood, and other than a few things, her Haitian foods were not that different from her Dominican dishes.
> 
> The average Haitian woman, _at least the ones i grew up with_, most had thick, healthy, flowy hair. To add to what the woman shared with you, GymFreak, Haitian women swear by their *weekly* rollersets...which, IMO, has a _*lot*_ to do with growth retention (I grew up in the salons, so I've seen this firsthand). They also swear by their scarves at night, which, IMO, has a lot to do with protecting...and further adds to retention.


 
After reading this whole thread I have to admit that while diet certainly helps...I think a big reason why so many Haitian women I knew growing up had such healthy hair is because most of then *lived by*


roller sets
often wore their rollers in all day while doing chores/errands and just let their hair air dry
applied hair grease to keep their scalp and ends moisturized
and wore scarves at night.
I cant believe im just peeping this but....they were actually doing protective styling and moisturizing all the time and probably didnt even realize it was a big deal.

This further goes to show that sometimes keeping it simple and constant works....and also....every new thing we swear is innovative has probably been done by folks waaaay before us without all the fanfare 

the older I get the more i see my mom and auntie know more about life than i ever realized. Even when it comes to money...I watch Suze Orman giving advice to do things that my mother has done for yeeears 

good ole fashioned common sense aint a joke!


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for bumping this thread!  I have been searching the internet for this masketi/maskreti/masqueti stuff for days. I can't find it anywhere, but I think I am satisfied the JBCO that I have.


----------



## kryolnapps (Jun 4, 2009)

Sakpase moun yo!

This tread is making me sooo hungry. My cousin came down last week to spend some time with us and he cooked 'legumes', 'bouillon' (with boy!!!)  and rice and peas. He is much better at cooking Haitian food than me.

I can't believe I'm one of these Haitians with not one, but two kind of huile masketi in my home!! LOL! I hated the smell of it when I was younger. I have the lighter yellowish one. I use that one to seal. I also have the thick dark one (I'm used to the smell now). I use that one for pre-poos.


----------



## LABETT (Jun 4, 2009)

I have been using the Haitian Castor oil and my does not smell anything like the JBCO.
My haitian castor oil stinks (kinda smells like bacon) and is less sticky and heavy as JBCO.
JBCO has more of a nutty smokey smell to me.
I have to mask the smell with Pinksugar hair Perfume or the smell will linger forever,the haitian castor oil is no joke.
This stuff works but it stinks.


----------



## sydaree (Aug 6, 2010)

Here you can buy the organic hatian castor oil. 120ml is just $12.50.

http://palma-christi.com/


----------



## pringe (Aug 6, 2010)

Honestly, I'm trinidadian and I have LOTS of Haitian friends. I don't specifically think that Haitians eat anything pretty different than other Caribbean Islands. All Caribbean islands eat beans, rice, lots of fish, healthy organic mostly fruits and vegetables. 

From my friends, I don't think Haitians in general have longer or a better grade of hair than others. I think its genetics and healthy hair practices. just my opinion.


BTW I LOVE legumes and jonjon (i dont know how to spell it), black rice and haitian patties. YUMMMM


----------

